# Kokanee at the Berry!



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I had the opportunity to go fish for Kokanee yesterday with a very good koke fisherman. I've never fished from a boat with downriggers before, so learning all of that new stuff was awesome!

We got into a couple kokanee, and I just had a blast. Trip report and pics are here

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/kokanee-fishing-utahs-strawberry-reservoir/

Anyone else had any luck fishing for kokanee lately?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great Pics Spence.....if you every want to try some Salmon that have been to the ocean, let me know. The fight of a 30+" fish is well worth the half day of driving. Caught this one last weekend along with a couple others, two of which proved to be too much for the 8lb test I was using.----SS


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Those arms in the first pic look to skinny to be yours.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

bugchuker said:


> Those arms in the first pic look to skinny to be yours.


Those are before and after pics. Reel in big fish all day and your arms will look like the rock!  who needs the gym when there are anadromous fish in them hills?-----------SS


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

great read thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Salmon River?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Salmon River?


Not the Salmon River but another River in the same area as the Salmon. The same techniques will work on the same runs in the Salmon but we have ventured out a bit to find some less pressured areas. We fished all day and never saw another person. The Salmon has good fish but gets a little crowded. The cool thing is hat there a several rivers in the Snake system that are the size of the Lower Provo or Weber that have great runs of fish that no one even pays attention to. The drive is about the same as a trip to Vegas. I'm headed north every time.--------SS


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Travis get a new boat??? Good looking kokes.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

So if anyone has a boat/downrigger and wants to taget kokes, I'm always game haha. Just saying  I've never caught one.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I wana hitch a ride in ss boat. Those are cool looking fish!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

No boat needed bucky, and its only a two mile hike.


----------

